# 550cord, market research



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently purchased some 550 cord, and am practicing some knot tying techniques. So far these are fairly universal items, each contains a single piece of black 550 cord. They have a loop on one end, and split ring on the other. They could be used as key chains, tackle box/knife accessory, compass leash, attach items to backpack.etc. I am sure there are a number of other use while in this configuration, plus all the usual things you can do with 550 cord once you unravel it. Approximately 7in. long. I am trying to gauge interest in a product like this, and seeking input as to other items that might be of use to some of you. If it sounds reasonable I will be looking into bulk cord in different colors, and possible web store to distribute some of these items. I have seen a lot of the multi-colored bracelets etc., are these items more of interest to you guys,or the more simplistic, practical items like are pictured here? Thanks in advance for any input, fishparts2003

At the current time my looking at others works online I am thinking something like $8 a piece or $6 each if purchased at 3 or more at a time. Shipping based on location.


----------



## Wulfkin (Jan 28, 2013)

I personally like to add 550 on grips and hand-guards on some places on AR15 rifles you have the benefit of camouflage with different colors of cord it also adds a aesthetic touch to the rifle, also rifle slings as well lanyards, shoe strings, necklace bracelet


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have seen a lot of these other products, the lanyards and rifle slings are of definite interest to me. If I can find a reasonably priced skeletal USA made knife, wrap and resale will become an option.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Zipper pulls contain a single piece approx. 4.5ft. in length. The celtic knot is an experiment to possibly gear up for leashes and slings etc. It is about 14 inches, and contains approx. 10ft. of 550 cord. A 5 ft. leash would have around 45 ft. in one single length, and be over 3000 lb test if left woven together.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> Zipper pulls contain a single piece approx. 4.5ft. in length. The celtic knot is an experiment to possibly gear up for leashes and slings etc. It is about 14 inches, and contains approx. 10ft. of 550 cord. A 5 ft. leash would have around 45 ft. in one single length, and be over 3000 lb test if left woven together.


The leash idea is a good one. I have been thinking of getting some extra paracord for a 8' waist tether for the pup.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to consider a model of lanyard for the knife that had a large enough loop to put your hand through. I have dropped more than one knife and lost it.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

fishparts2003 said:


> I have seen a lot of these other products, the lanyards and rifle slings are of definite interest to me. If I can find a reasonably priced skeletal USA made knife, wrap and resale will become an option.


Check Jantz Knife Supply for bare blades. Just google them.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> Check Jantz Knife Supply for bare blades. Just google them.


Great tip , thank you! I will be spending more time on their site over the couple days.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Multicam colored 550 cord on the way


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sold 2 items today, not big money, but it will pay for the materials soon enough. One zipper pull and a tackle box/knife lanyard. A little cash in hand is worth a lot right now. Picked up a part time gig too, 1 day a week. This has been a good day all day.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Caribou said:


> You might want to consider a model of lanyard for the knife that had a large enough loop to put your hand through. I have dropped more than one knife and lost it.


And here it is, also showing some of the new multicam 550 cord. This is on my daughter's hand leaving me free to take the pic. I have to work a little to get it over my knuckles, but once on is comfortable and would not be hard to adjust to a slightly larger loop.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

1st dog leash attempt, not perfect, but headed in the right direction. About 4.5 ft. long with hand loop. Contains 40ft. of cord, and at the weakest point is still rated for 90 lbs. [metal spring clasp] The ring at the back is welded, and rated at 200 lbs. All feedback appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> 1st dog leash attempt, not perfect, but headed in the right direction. About 4.5 ft. long with hand loop. Contains 40ft. of cord, and at the weakest point is still rated for 90 lbs. [metal spring clasp] The ring at the back is welded, and rated at 200 lbs. All feedback appreciated, Thanks


Nice. Personally I'd use a longer leash. Winter is social and will run toward any dog she sees. 4.5 feet would put me on my ass.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinking more in terms of what would I get with 40ft , it turns out that 4.5 is the answer. I could make longer but it is not easy once you have that much rope to work. Goes faster towards the end once everything shortens up a bit. I am thinking if I can sell a few more items I will get another spool in a third color and keep the options coming. I put up an ad on CL with some stuff for barter and my current line up of 550 items, we will see if anyone bites at it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> I was thinking more in terms of what would I get with 40ft , it turns out that 4.5 is the answer. I could make longer but it is not easy once you have that much rope to work. Goes faster towards the end once everything shortens up a bit. I am thinking if I can sell a few more items I will get another spool in a third color and keep the options coming. I put up an ad on CL with some stuff for barter and my current line up of 550 items, we will see if anyone bites at it.


Maybe look into opening an Etsy store or even ebay.


----------

